# SQL tabellen auswahl in jfreechart



## kiesa747 (16. Sep 2011)

Hey,

ich hab ein einfaches servlet der mir einen PieChart generiert. Die Daten bekommt er aus einer SQL Datenbank (pgSQL) :   


```
dataset.executeQuery("Select * From my_table");
```

Das Chart das dabei rauskommt wird dann mit den Daten von my_table gefüllt sein ( was ich auch zuerst haben wollte) jetzt will ich aber das man die Tabelle selber wählen kann aus einer DB, und nicht immer im Code den Namen der Tabelle einfach ändern ,es soll etwas flexibler sein.

Wer  es noch nicht ganz verstanden hat einfach fragen


----------



## ARadauer (16. Sep 2011)

parameter dem serlvet übergeben und diesen dan verwenden....

        String tabelle = request.getParameter("tabelle");        
        dataset.executeQuery("Select * From "+tabelle);


----------



## kiesa747 (19. Sep 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> parameter dem serlvet übergeben und diesen dan verwenden....
> 
> String tabelle = request.getParameter("tabelle");
> dataset.executeQuery("Select * From "+tabelle);



so , muss erstmal ne verbindung zur datenbank hierstellen . habs so gemacht

3x TextField ( DataBaseName, Db user name, password) die eingegeben values lese ich aus mit getValue() und sende die ans servlet : 


```
?UserName="+DBUserName.getValue()+"&Password="+DBPassword.getValue()+"&DataBaseName="+DBName.getValue()
```

die daten empfange ich mit : 


```
String UserName = request.getParameter("DBUserName");
		String Password = request.getParameter("DBPassword");
		String DataBase = request.getParameter("DBName");
```

es gibt einen problem wenn der im TextField eingegebene text nicht "DBUserName" oder  "DBPassword" oder "DBName" heisst macht der nix wollte wissen wie ich die infos aus dem textfeld übergebe


----------

